# Sweaty Ears!



## waterfif (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi, 

Since bringing Maddie home last weekend we have bathed her twice because of the hot weather and the mud she has picked up on her walks. The coat on her body has cleaned really well but we are struggling to clean her head especially at the back of her ears which remains straggly and oily. Has anyone got suggestions for the best method for cleaning this area? She doesn't like being groomed yet so we are trying to be as quick as we can to save her distress but we do want to make sure she looks her best after all of our efforts.

We are currently using Pet Head and a flanel to clean her muzzle and head. We have also been instructed by the vet to use Canaural to clean some of the wax from her ears so perhaps this is affecting the area? 

Please let us know how you tackle this.

Thank you
Fraser


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

It does sound like wax to me - Teddy had the same problem. Has she got hairy ears? If so, plucking the hairs out helps a lot, and lets the ear cleaner do it's job better. Also lets air into the ears which helps to prevent wax sticking.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if the coat is oily try a little woshing up liquid. are you getting to shampoo into a propper lather on her ears ?


----------



## waterfif (Sep 26, 2011)

*Many Thanks*

Thankyou for your replies - I apologise for the late response.

My wife and I tried a different tactic for washing Maddie which allowed us to soap her ears up better. Unfortunately, this meant that I sat in the bath and comforted her whilst my wife did her ears along with the rest of the coat. I did however come out smelling of PetHead which was unusual to say the least.

It appears that a decent lather on and around the ears fixes the initial problem, however, Maddie does have some in growing hairs and I am considering plucking them. I think this may, unfortunately, put the poor mite in to orbit and I don't want to hurt her. 

Have you used any distraction techniques when plucking your dogs' ear hairs?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I couldn't do it....I'd go to the groomer...I am a woose


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Fraser, what an image :laugh:


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha -loved the image! Don't know of any distraction techniques for ear plucking, unless one person stand in front of her and feeds her treats while the other gets on with it. I think for this activity you just have to be firm and just do it without stopping. I have only done it once myself (under supervision) and the hair comes away much easier than I thought. Plenty of ear powder helps the grip, get your fingers in to the ear as far down as possible - maybe your wife would be better at it as her fingers would prob be smaller. The hairs come out a little tuft at a time so just keep at it until it is done - and honestly it doesn't seem to cause pain, but maybe Maddie would be just a little bit indignant,  (Who wouldn't?) Good luck.


----------

